# eagles and deer



## stuck (May 7, 2008)

check out this video. pretty amazing to watch i think http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4_4d_99ApE


stuck


----------



## RDT (May 7, 2008)

Holy :censored: ,I would hate to be running through that field and having them dam things dive bombing me.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 7, 2008)

Them things are better than dogs, Never have to fire a shot.LOL


----------



## wildbio (May 7, 2008)

I've seen a golden eagle going after a deer...it may have inflicted injuries but didn't get an immediate kill. An old wildlife biologist friend, now deceased, told me of a time he saw a golden eagle latch on to the back of a mule deer buck. The buck bounded under some trees and knocked the eagle off with a low hanging branch....killing the eagle.


----------

